# South Bend area. Looking for work this 2015/16 season.



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm new to the south Bend are this year looking to hook up with someone this winter. Been plowing for 8 years. Have nice 2014 ram diesel, 9.2 BOSS VXT looking for hours. Great references from the #1 largest plow company in Indianapolis. 

317 2ate won oh363 
Jarrod


----------

